# Redfish on Drum Bay



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I had one of those weird, surprising moments out on the water Sunday. I had been out on Drum Bay since dawn, not really seeing much activity, maybe a red or two way up in the grass, and I just moving along mostly blind casting tails and a fly. By 10, I had caught 2 little trout on a shrimpy looking paddle tail and the wind that was light out of the north goes dead calm.

I see a red up by the grass and toss my tail and get the fish and land it. I'm getting settled and look up and two reds are slowly cruising along in tandem. I backhand the tail and one of the reds swerves towards it then turns away. I try at another pair and get the same results. The surface is almost mirror calm. The water is not gin clear, but I can see almost 2 feet into it, which is weird for Drum especially this early in the fall. 

Well, if they are not interested in plastic tails, then let's try the fly rod. The conditions were perfect for the fly. And I kept seeing reds just slowly cruising in ones, twos, and threes just below the surface and not feeding or aggressive. Three reds came from my right angling towards the left and towards my bow, maybe 30 feet out. I put the fly in front of them and watch the second red accelerate and suck in my fly. That is as good as it gets. I got a couple of good runs out of the mid slot, I have him on the reel by now, and feel pretty good about getting him to hand. One more head shake and he comes undone. 

But the other fish are still there. I make a longer cast at some swirls at 12:00 off my bow and get the take. This one stays on to the very end and comes in at 22". I line some fish, I can't get some to see my fly, I put a couple of casts too close. I couldn't tell you exactly how many shots I had, but it was a little mind blowing to be in calm, still, relatively clear water and be seeing so many fish. The last take that I missed came when I casted towards one fish off my port side that didn't appear to see the fly and then I spot a fish even closer off my starboard side and I'm stripping like mad to make that cast when the port side fish commits. So the tally was 3 takes, one to hand. I fished a little more but stopped seeing them. A little east breeze rippled the water. But I had a pretty special hour.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

This is the fly that worked


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

Great story...


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Cool...thanks for sharing!


----------



## colby6968 (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice Fish! gotta love it.


----------

